# Best brand for scented candles?



## Shelley (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not a huge candle person. Basically I only burn candles if the power goes out lol. I do have a few decorative candles that don't have much scent to them even when there not lit.

However I would like to purchase a few more candles. What brands carry candles that have a stronger scent whether sitting on a table or in use-lit?

I've heard of Yankee candles which are carried here at Hallmark or Carlton cards but haven't looked at them closely.

Thanks!


----------



## akathegnat (Jul 19, 2010)

Yankee is the best imo. I've bought many others in the past and nothing comes close. I just dug some out of the closet that have been there for about 5 years. They still smell like I bought them yesterday.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ditto. Yankee Candles holds the strongest scents. They last longer and have more variety of scents. I stick unused tarts in the drawers to keep my clothes smelling fresh and clean too...haha. They're still good the day I bought 'em, which was way back in '04


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yankee is great, I usually use Yankee's. Do you have a Homegoods near you? They sell Yankee for cheaper...and have other great, strong candles as well.


----------



## ViolaVillas (Jul 20, 2010)

Yankee


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jul 20, 2010)

Candles by Victoria is amazing.


----------



## Chicken351 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this shop is only local, but there is place here call The Naked Flame. I love it. The scents from there candles is so strong, but not so strong that you gag on it. They have these lemon grass ones that make your house just smell so clean and fresh. I know this doesn't help but I had to tell people about it!



P


----------



## divadoll (Jul 20, 2010)

I think Yankee has the Strongest scent out of all of them, you don't even have to burn them to smell it. I too am not a big candle person. I would prefer glo sticks during a power outage because I'm afraid the kids/cat/dog may knock over candles and cause a fire. I like any candles with green tea scent.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



Unfortunately we don't have Homegoods store here. I know Hallmark or Carlton carry Yankee candles. I also Home Outfitters does and they usually have a 20 % off coupon in their flyers.


----------



## BeautyMonster (Jul 21, 2010)

I've asked this before, and am always told Yankee! I should really stop buying Walmart candles and just take their advice


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 26, 2010)

yankee's the best, but they're expensive!! at least i think so...so i go with Glade..they're like 4 or 5 bucks for their regular candles &amp; burn long/smell strong...


----------



## Bellapinke (Aug 10, 2010)

I think Gold Canyon Candles are the best, very strong smelling.


----------



## starberry28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I love Yankee Candles but the buzz on YT has been Candles by Victoria! I need to try those once it gets colder.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Another vote for Yankee!


----------



## eyecandydandy (Aug 19, 2010)

candlesbyvictoria!!


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 19, 2010)

I love my Yankee, but Root candles are great too--they have lots of unusual scents that are just awesome.


----------



## Minka (Aug 21, 2010)

CandleLite smell true to scent even after burning them.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 22, 2010)

Good to know. I was also wondering the same thing.


----------



## coralluv (Aug 23, 2010)

must have to try them.. my bathroom needs it!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 7, 2010)

oooh i think bbw has a new line of candles too. their scents are scrumptous!!


----------



## KeLLsTar (Sep 8, 2010)

I love candles with real scents so this is a great thread!

Whenever I take a trip to the Blue Mountains (about 2 hours out of Sydney) I visit the Moontree Candle Shop in Leura &amp; stock up on their gorgeous vanilla bean candles - the nicest vanilla scented candle I've ever come across. Even my OH likes it (he doesn't like anything!).

Next trip I'd like to see if they have cinnamon scented candles.


----------



## coffeegal (Sep 10, 2010)

Keeper of the Lights in Juicy Apple smells a-m-a-z-i-n-g and you can smell it burning from any room


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a lot of yankee candles, they are great. I'm also wanting a Jo Malone candle, i haven't ever had one but heard a lot of great things about Jo Malone so i'll probably get one on down the road. I also like bath &amp; body works candles, they are pretty good as well.


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 17, 2011)

Yankee Candles are my favorite, but Kohls carries a line of scented candles that are very nice too!


----------



## PrettyPinkNails (Mar 1, 2012)

Another person for Yankee Candles, but I like Colonial Candles too! As well as those from Bath and Body Works and soy candles.


----------



## marcia (Mar 15, 2012)

The best brand for scented candles is on *Candlelight Obsession.com* !!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 16, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't buy IKEA candles.

I bought 4 (a single, and a 3-pack) of their candles because they smelled reeeeeeeally good unlit but I can't smell anything when they're lit.


----------



## LucysLilWorld (Mar 19, 2012)

Surprisingly, I have had some great scented candles from Poundworld! The Lilac and Lavender ones I have at the moment are lovely, and they do a matching oil and that's beautiful too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 23, 2012)

It sounds like most people are for Yankee Candles-  any favorite scents?


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jun 29, 2012)

I am a candle freak! I made a huge list of the ones I love below! (If there were an AA type meeting for candles lovers...I would need that lol!) 





-I absolutely LOVE Candles by Victoria; that is probably my favorite! They're amazing! You get more candle, more fragrance, and spend less than you would on other brands. I also love their "scent shots" (tarts); they're 3x the size of a normal one, only $2, and you can try out fragrances to see if you like them before you buy the candles.I really love the scent shots because you can cut them into 1/4's and they still scent your entire house up. I think they make great gifts: I recently put together a gift basket with several scent shots, and a candle warmer: my friend LOVED it! (A note on candle warmers: her scent shots have a higher melting point than say a Yankee Candle one or a Scentsy, so you need a good warmer; tea light warmers won't work. I didn't buy mine from her website though (didn't like the price or selection) Instead, I found several full sized and a few minis that were gorgeous, half-price at Hobby Lobby and Kirklands, so I would recommend looking there for warmers!) I haven't found a brand yet that beats the quality and value of Candles by Victoria! Their customer service is amazing too. If you email her, she will mix any fragrances, any color wax, and any jars that you request! (If you don't see a fragrance on her list that you want, all you have to do is ask and she will try to dupe it! She's got dupes for just about every scent you can think of; she's got over 700 fragrances to choose from! Her candles are my favorite, hands down! (The shipping was fast too!) (If any of you want scent recommendations, just let me know and I'll share some of my favorites; the list is way too long to put on here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

-I also LOVE Woodwick Candles and the crackling noise they make. Every Woodwick I've tried has an amazing scent throw! ("Applewood", "Bakery Cupcake", and "Vanilla Opal" are my favorites!). These are very, very strongly fragranced and scent your entire home! I love them! 

-Voluspa candles are great too! One of my friends gave me the "Santiago Huckleberry" candle as a gift a while back and I adored it! It smells amazing! (Mine is all gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) It is highly fragranced, but you have to really watch the three-wick ones, because they smoke quite a bit, even with a properly trimmed wick. (I freeze my new candles and trim the wicks before burning them, and every two-three hours after burning; this one still smoked up. (I just would be VERY careful not to leave this candle or any others unattended.). This candle had an incredibly long burn time and lasted me for ages!

- I also really like the Beelux "Pineapple &amp; Mangosteen" candle. (I received it in my Eco-Emi box and LOVED it!) It is strongly fragranced, doesn't create a lot of smoke, and smells amazing!

-I LOVE Lafco; they were on Oprah's Favorites list. Last year for my birthday, my best friend gave me the "powder room" candle. It is to die for! Holy cow; I've never smelled anything like it! I've used mine sparingly so that it will last (I'm that obsessed!). The fragrance throw tops any candle I've ever tried. They're really expensive though; (Over $50 for one candle), so that's why I only have the one.

-And although I'm not a fan of Walmart in general, I LOVE their "Mainstays" "Mulled Cider" candle- I have tons of them; they are strongly fragranced, burn clean, and I love that the labels are easy to peel off!  This is my absolute favorite scent for Fall! 

-I also really like Slatkin &amp; Co candles from Bath and Body Works! (I only buy them when they have the semi-annual sale though). I recently stocked up on-line, and was able to get the largest sizes for only $7 because they were already 1/2 price and I had promo codes: that's the best time to order them! Some of their candles are highly fragranced, burn well,etc...some are not. I would REALLY recommend reading the reviews before ordering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also like some of the Yankee Candles, but they are honestly a bit overpriced for what you get. I think the quality is better in some of the other ones I've mentioned. I only buy the Yankee ones when they're on sale or I have a good coupon.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't know if these have been posted, but my personal faves are Yankee Candles, the B&amp;BW candles, PartyLite and Full Moon Candle Co. - a small home based candle co. out of WA state. The woman makes DIVINE smelling candles and also lists on her own website...Jamaican Spice is one of my all time faves and Creme Brulee!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't know if these have been posted, but my personal faves are Yankee Candles, the B&amp;BW candles, PartyLite and Full Moon Candle Co. - a small home based candle co. out of WA state. The woman makes DIVINE smelling candles and also lists online I think...Jamaican Spice is one of my all time faves and Creme Brulee! I just make a point to stockpile and request my friend who lives nearby to get those for my birthday and Christmas, lol.


----------



## serendipity720 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've found that all candles smell good in the jar (mostly) but that does not mean they all smell the same when burned! The bath and body works candles are worth the price for me. They smell super strong when they are burned unlike the brands at dollar general, walmart, and target (This is just my experience with it). Yankee candles are nice too but I like the bath and body works ones better. When I come home I can smell them through the lid and they are not even lit.


----------



## amandah (Aug 13, 2012)

I know everyone dissed walmart candles, but i have had good luck with them. One scent in particular, black cherry. My apt complex gave a small one to us when we moved in, and one random day i burned it and was very surprised. Some other smells may not be as good, but try the black cherry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gold canyon are the most fragrant and smell exactly the way they're described.


----------



## KittenZ (Sep 25, 2013)

I love the Yankee Candle Company. There's one in the mall near me so it is super convenient. They also carry cute holders for the candles. Right now, I'm burning Spiced Pumpkin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 25, 2013)

I like Diptyque candles very much, especially the smaller ones. I guess I'm in the minority because I hate yankee candles.


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

Slatkin&amp;co. AKA Bath and body works all the way for me. They have divine scents that burn for days (largest candle) and within a couple of minutes my house is smelling wonderful. Legit.

I only buy them when they go on sale (and then I use my coupon).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slatkin&amp;co. AKA Bath and body works all the way for me. They have divine scents that burn for days (largest candle) and within a couple of minutes my house is smelling wonderful. Legit.

I only buy them when they go on sale (and then I use my coupon).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Amen! I always do the 2 for 22. And their scents this season are phenomenal. I have pumpkin cupcake and pumpkin pecan waffle right now. I'm not crazy about Yankee Candle and sometimes I'll branch out to one of the "jewelry candle" companies out there if I'm wanting a surprise.


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Amen! I always do the 2 for 22. And their scents this season are phenomenal. I have pumpkin cupcake and pumpkin pecan waffle right now. I'm not crazy about Yankee Candle and sometimes I'll branch out to one of the "jewelry candle" companies out there if I'm wanting a surprise.
I am living for those pumpkin scents! They are ah-mazing!


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like you Slinka, have seen some of your posts and you seem like a friendly person.  I don't know any good candles since my mum banned me from using candles at my house, she does not live with me but she owns it technically, I wanted to share a memory I had about candles.

When I arrived at my roommate Rupert's flat after I returned to London after a 2-month absence, we sat there at night with the lights out and burned and watched a dark green small candle and talked.  It was peaceful and calm.

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I'd like to think I'm friendly =p )

that does sound like a peaceful evening. I love candles ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athenatree (Oct 21, 2013)

I usually use Yankee candles, though have found they are sometimes hit or miss.  I did a Bzz Agent for I believe Glade candles and was totally surprised that I liked some of their scents.  I have a no name jar candle I picked up from the grocery store that smells divine.  It was on markdown and had no label - I wish it did as I would buy lots more!


----------



## saycrackagain (Oct 21, 2013)

> Amen! I always do the 2 for 22. And their scents this season are phenomenal. I have pumpkin cupcake and pumpkin pecan waffle right now. I'm not crazy about Yankee Candle and sometimes I'll branch out to one of the "jewelry candle" companies out there if I'm wanting a surprise.


 Pumpkin Pecan Waffle smells like making popcorn balls with my mom in the kitchen as a kid!!! What is a jewelry candle and what makes them surprising? I like this thread.


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

Wanna hear a first world problem story??

So....BBW had a 2 for 22 and I had a 20% code....
I forwarded the email to the husband...talked about it....told him about a candle he'd like...
I had a whole cart....but needed hubby's approval...It was the last day of the sale....he never gave me the ok, so I came to terms with not getting some amazing candles for a long while.

The next day he calls me (I'm making tortillas) and says, "So, when does that sale end?"
"Yesterday." I said, with a sadness in my pumpkin-scented heart.
He was like, "OH....I thought...I didn't know."
"Why???" I asked, annoyed and while rolling tortillas.
"I was wanting to do something nice for you..."

"Why didn't you wanna be nice to me yesterday?!" I asked, half joking.


I wish he hadn't called me to even inquire about it, lol. Luckily, he lost reception so I couldn't pull out the girl-reasoning and how I told him about the sale ending NUMEROUS times, he just doesn't listen...ever. lol.

I would've saved $102, y'all. 102.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 26, 2013)

> Wanna hear a first world problem story?? So....BBW had a 2 for 22 and I had a 20% code.... I forwarded the email to the husband...talked about it....told him about a candle he'd like... I had a whole cart....but needed hubby's approval...It was the last day of the sale....he never gave me the ok, so I came to terms with not getting some amazing candles for a long while. The next day he calls me (I'm making tortillas) and says, "So, when does that sale end?" "Yesterday." I said, with a sadness in my pumpkin-scented heart. He was like, "OH....I thought...I didn't know." "Why???" I asked, annoyed and while rolling tortillas. "I was wanting to do something nice for you..." "Why didn't you wanna be nice to me yesterday?!" I asked, half joking. I wish he hadn't called me to even inquire about it, lol. Luckily, he lost reception so I couldn't pull out the girl-reasoning and how I told him about the sale ending NUMEROUS times, he just doesn't listen...ever. lol. I would've saved $102, y'all. 102. Â


 My husband gave me the green light last night to spend a chunk of change at ULTA. It's 3x bonus points and I have a 20% off coupon. He understand my need for pretties and getting the most bang for my buck! On topic I live not too far from the giant Yankee candle store in Williamsburg. I love that it snows inside the store year round!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 26, 2013)

B&amp;BW candles are 2 for $22 again! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## kingscreek (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to put your faves into writing.  It was very helpful.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 24, 2014)

Bath &amp; Body Works Candles = Frosted Cupcake, Cinnamon Sugared Doughnut (my current favorite), Raspberry Peach Macaroon, Red Velvet Cupcake (bought one for my boo and he loves it), Dolce, Creamy Pumpkin

Yankee Candles = Vanilla Chai (my favorite), Banana Nut Bread, Campire Treat, Hazelnut Coffee, Vanilla Cupcake, Apple Cider, Caramel Pecan Pie (currently burning as I type this), Pumpkin Buttercream, Pumpkin Pie, Vineyard, Whoopie Pie, Red Velvet

McCall's Candles = Sunrise Cinnamon Bun (my favorite), Creme Brulee, S'Mores, Apple Butter, Fallbrook Farms, Blue Ribbon Banana, Hot Buttered Rum, State Fair, Merlot

Archipelago Candles = Macaroon Frosted, Walnut Espresso, Pineapple Ginger, White Peach

Sugar Shack Candles = Peach Cobbler, Almond Biscotti, Cinnamon Toast, Brownie Nut Fudge, Cantaloupe Cream, Gramma's Cookie Dough

Crosscreek Candles = Bear Claws (my current favorite), Juicy Couture, Pumpkin Chai Latte, Caramel Sticky Buns, Cinnamon Strudel, Stuffed French Toast, Cinnamon Bun, Eggnog Sugar Cookies, Banana Split, Cheesecake, Almond Nog Pastries, Cafe Vienna, Banana Colada Cake, Cardamom Vanilla, Rainbow Sherbet, Banana Cream Pie, Funnel Cake Fluff, Glazed Cinnamon Donut, Country Bumpkin, Cotton Candy, Bushels of Fun, Ferris Wheel Treats, Creamy Nutmeg, Pomegranate Champagne, Maple Pancakes

Amy's Country Candles = Lipstick, Pumpkin Spice Swirl, Lemon Meringue, Hot Baked Apple Pie

McCann's Candles = Hot Chocolate, Pumpkin Chai, Chocolate Chip Cookies, Banana Nut Bread, Pumpkin Cheesecake, Toffee Apple Spice, Creme Brulee, Strawberries &amp; Champagne, Balsam &amp; Cinnamon

Hill Country Candles = Peach Cobbler, Caramel Brownies, Southern Sweet Iced Tea, Creme Brulee, 23 Flavors (smells like Dr. Pepper), Caramel Pecan Pie


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 6, 2014)

I mostly have been using B&amp;BW candles. OMG, there new Sweet Shop ones are awesome! But I must resist! Now I'm hooked on Scentsy which is just a wax warmer and wax melts. LOVE THEM. So now I don't have to worry, DID I BLOW THE CANDLE OUT. On our way to Boston one time, I freaked out and couldn't remember if I blew the candle out or not and our little (fur)baby Molly was home alone. I constantly worried. 

I know a lot of people went crazy on the Illume sale, which I resisted pretty well haha.


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 10, 2014)

deff yankee candel...they smell so amazing and will scent up your entire housse


----------



## angie828 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yankee candles smell so good.  I usually do not burn candles with my cats but my sister burns them and loves yankee.


----------



## Elena K (Mar 8, 2014)

Bath and Body Works candles are really nice, and they have pretty decent sales. I also like Anthropology candles, but those are expensive...


----------



## mom2aqt (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm surprised that no one, unless I missed it, mentioned *Illume* candles. I think they are ten times better than my Yankee and B&amp;BW candles. The only main downfall is their price. But even without them burning, the oil content is so high that they scent my smaller rooms just by having the lid off. I think they do have some candles on clearance and with the code WAX15 you get 15% off your first order. The are also sold in Target now but I think it is a cheaper version of them specific for Target b/c they do not smell as strong.


----------



## mashan (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
-I also LOVE Woodwick Candles and the crackling noise they make. Every Woodwick I've tried has an amazing scent throw! ("Applewood", "Bakery Cupcake", and "Vanilla Opal" are my favorites!). These are very, very strongly fragranced and scent your entire home! I love them! 

-Voluspa candles are great too! 
Absolutely agree, Lydia!

Woodwick candles are the best for a sensorial experience. I love burning one when I'm reading a book and sipping on a glass of my favorite wine. The crackling noise is a bit out of this world (esp in my small Manahattan apartment), but it totally transforms me into the fairy tale mode.

Voluspa is great as well, all their scents are sophisticated and fill the room in a nice caressing way. One of my favorites is Ambre Lumiere.


----------



## Leecia (Apr 15, 2014)

Personally, my favorite brand is Yankee Candle and fav scent is spiced apple cider!


----------

